# THE BEASTIE BOYS V. EMINEM: WHO'S BETTER



## thebeast76 (Jan 2, 2009)

MY FRIEND KRISTEN SAYS THAT EMINEM IS BETTER THAN THE BEASTIE BOYS.
LET'S SETTLE THE SCORE ONCE AND FOR ALL


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Uberskunk (Jan 2, 2009)

I only come to these forums to help out abused critique seekers, but...the Beastie Boys, by all stretches of the imagination, time, and the Universe.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

The beastie boys, I listen to both but they're a little better. Neither are high on my list though.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like both... but The Beastie Boys are better.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate both.

But I actually listen to Eminem's music.

Although I voted for the Beastie Boys.

...They don't fucking deserve to be in Rock Band. >:E


----------



## Defender (Jan 12, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> I hate both.
> 
> But I actually listen to Eminem's music.
> 
> ...


The Beasties actually do know how to play instruments and were a hardcore punk band  before they were a rap group. They made an instrumental funk-inspired album a couple years ago :V


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 12, 2009)

BEASTIE BOYS FUCK YEAH


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 12, 2009)

YOU GOTTA FIGHT! FOR YOUR RIGHT! TO PAAAAAAAAARTEEEY!!!

Beastie Boys ftw! ^^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

It's rap, so it's shit.

Neither is good.


----------



## Defender (Jan 12, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> It's rap, so it's shit.
> 
> Neither is good.


More like shut up and go back to your cave to make your hamfisted sweeping generalizations in private, Pimplebutt the Limp.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 12, 2009)

Defender said:


> More like shut up and go back to your cave to make your hamfisted sweeping generalizations in private, Pimplebutt the Limp.



second.

scruffy believes in this troll.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

I hardly listen to these artists at all, nor do I even like their music. But if I had to choose which one I could withstand listening to it would have to be the beastie boys.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 12, 2009)

[pitchforks]Who the fuck voted for Eminem?[/torches]


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2009)

They both suck so much.....I don't know who I should choose!


----------



## Defender (Jan 12, 2009)

HEY GUYS RAP MORE LIKE (C)RAP HAHA REMEMBER THAT ONE??


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

First off let me start by saying gr8 thread

Now that that is through I have to say that in a choice between an entirely over-rated white rapper and a group of nice Jewish boys who stopped playing hardcore and started rapping, I would probably side with the latter.

However, if I have to pick a Jewish rapper I would probably say Necro because he is ill and the real shit. Eminem wishes he was half as brutal as him and his flow is better to boot. Did I mention he even has his own label (Psycho-Logical) and produces his own shit?

EL-P is another good white boy rapper, just in case you need 2 know.  

Also, I only listened to The Mix-Up once. Then I returned it to the library. 

I still copied it to my hard drive though.

GET EVERY ALBUM

LB - out


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 14, 2009)

Retards Attempting Poetry



Amirite


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 14, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Retards Attempting Poetry



^Fails

Beastie Boys ftw. <3


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> ...They don't fucking deserve to be in Rock Band. >:E


Yea, it reminds of a session we had on it 
The singer rapped some random crap about business-studies, it was pretty random.. but awesome


----------



## Rytes (Jan 17, 2009)

Apples and Oranges... i can't even decide they different in their ways, though both got rhymes


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

What the shit is wrong with all of you? There is nobody up to par with Eminem's solid fucking rhymes. C'mon now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> What the shit is wrong with all of you? There is nobody up to par with Eminem's solid fucking rhymes. C'mon now.



Necro or Busdriver.

Or Mr. Lif.

Pretty much everybody.


----------



## Defender (Jan 18, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> What the shit is wrong with all of you? There is nobody up to par with Eminem's solid fucking rhymes. C'mon now.


Are you kidding? Eminem doesn't have the triforce of Jewish harmony and giant, lavish quilts of beats from across this century that the Beasties do.


----------



## haynari (Jan 18, 2009)

like them both but beastie boys are a better


----------



## Laze (Jan 18, 2009)

I chose The Beastie Boys.

They're a good laugh, but to be fair both artists have a nice selection of tunes between them.

Typically none too threatening post by me here, keke...


----------



## Sedit (Jan 18, 2009)

Beastie Boys, without a doubt.  Waaaaay more original, interesting, talented, and fun.

I'm not even a fan of rap, but I can actually listen to them, and even enjoy a good amount of their stuff.

Eminem, however....my little sister used to listen to him ad nauseum (and I STRESS nauseum!), so I'm sadly more familiar with his work than I really would ever want to be.  Only thing I give him marginal credit for is some interesting lyrics...but the whole shock thing like that....he can't even TOUCH the way early 90's death metal bands did it (seriously, look up some Cannibal Corpse, Carcass, Macabre, or Gorguts lyrics, and see how they stand upto Eminem...he's a total poseur in light of that stuff).

Also, Something about Eminems voice just grates on my nerves, big time.



I'm a died in the wool metalhead though...so take my opinion w/ a grain of salt on this issue.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

Sedit said:


> Beastie Boys, without a doubt.  Waaaaay more original, interesting, talented, and fun.
> 
> I'm not even a fan of rap, but I can actually listen to them, and even enjoy a good amount of their stuff.
> 
> ...




Necro sounds like he would be right up your alley then.

I would suggest _Gory Days_ or _Death Rap_ to start.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Necro sounds like he would be right up your alley then.
> 
> I would suggest _Gory Days_ or _Death Rap_ to start.



I've heard of him.  I think he's even toured w/ some death metal bands.

I don't really seek out rap too much, just not my preferred medium....but I probably will give him a listen


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

Sedit said:


> I've heard of him.  I think he's even toured w/ some death metal bands.
> 
> I don't really seek out rap too much, just not my preferred medium....but I probably will give him a listen



The kids didn't like him so that's why he left the Sounds From the Underground Tour.

Which is bogus because seeing him and GWAR at the same time would be super sweet.

He does some "metal" versions of his songs or songs he produced that are kinda neat.


----------

